# Reposting clipart primer



## Dan Murphy

I think the other one has been archived and not accessible now.

Let's review:

A CLIPART PRIMER FROM DAN


Clipart does help you express your feelings and sometimes evoke a smile, or a tear, from the reader/viewer.  I have received many requests for *How to do it*. So I thought I would post this on several of the boards.  Hope it helps, have fun, but please remember, it is generally very confusing and therefore frustrating until you get it, but you eventually will.  So here it is:

Go to a site, (this seems to be a favorite) and pick out a picture you want.  *http://www.ginevra2000.it/Disney/index.htm *  

Pick a picture
Right mouse click on it
Go to properties
Highlight address url.  Right click again and select copy.  Place pointer over the highlighted part and then left click on copy.  Make sure to copy from the http at the beginning, all the way to the end
Copy address
Come back to your post
Type   *[/b]
[*]Paste the address with no space between the [b][img][/b] and the [b]http[/b] in the address 
[*]Type [b]* immediately after the full url address
Click submit

Steps 3, 4 and 5 are for Internet Explorer users.  Netscape users accomplish the same by a single click on *copy image location*.  Then continue with step 6.

It should show up on post

Now if that works, go to your *Edit Signature* in the *User Cp* and put exactly the same thing in the signature box..

*If it is not, keep at it.  That is all I can say
It will come to you, as frustrating as it may be, trust me.*



PS......Any references I have in this thread that show up as a *&#60*, please make those four characters now a *<* and any reference to a *&#91* please make those four characters a *[*.  Hope that is clear.  A change in the board changed the way those codes show up.  So, again, a *&#60* is now *<* and a *&#91* is now a *[*

And another PS.........

Any references here to either *<* or *>*, forget them, they don't work.  You can only use *[* or *]*


You might also consider saving clipart that you find to you own PC and then uploading and linking to a site of your own.  You most often can right mouse click on an image and select the 'Save Target As' (or similar) option to save to your PC.  Then, after setting up a hosting site of your own on the Net (many folks here use www.photobucket.com with great results), you can upload that saved image to your own site.  Once there, you can link to it as above.  Actually, if you use the site mentioned Photobucket, they set up all that IMG code stuff for you, making it just a simple highlight/copy/paste.


----------



## 4nana

Thanx muchly!

Now that I have learned this, 
is there an easy primer to resize a pix?


----------



## delswife

testing


----------



## BambiTamby

4nana.......Click here for fonts and resizing tips!


----------



## chelsea&amp;austinsmom

Thanks Dan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumbo

OK think this has it. 
Just had to find someone that would let me throw a jpg up on their site.
Thanx
Cheers,
Grumbo


----------



## jerzgrl

I was able to insert a picture but how do you insert multiple ones side by side?

Also, can you insert a picture under your location and title?

Thanks.


----------



## lynxstch

[/IMG]


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

testing


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO




----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

ok-it is me again.  I put this in here and it works.  I put under signature and nothing changes! The  appears on the first line and the rest of the address on the next 2 lines.  I can't get the h to connect to the ].  Is that the problem?:confused: 

[img]http://www.multimediapalace.com/flags/u/us-flag1.gif


----------



## khawk

Im trying to post a 2nd picture to my signature.  The first one went good but the 2nd one is in my pictures folder on my pc.  when I highlight the url....well, there is no url.  there is a location and when I highlight that and copy and paste to the signature it doesnt work.  What am I doing wrong?  do I have to change the location of the pic?  move it to some other folder on my pc?  would that even make a difference?
Kim


----------



## khawk

test


----------



## happiest in Disney

test


----------



## nkjzmom

test


----------



## nkjzmom

test again

YEA!!!  Dan is great....give him chocolate cake!!!!!!!


----------



## 4nana

Bambi Tamby ~
Thanks muchly for the link


----------



## cdy16zz

testing ........ cinderella & prince charming


----------



## disneyatheart




----------



## Aisling




----------



## vellamint

test


----------



## Princess49




----------



## LynnB

Test


----------



## TDS373X




----------



## TDS373X

well


----------



## tmfranlk

Still not working...oh well


----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02




----------



## #1hockeymom

this is just a test


----------



## momofoneplustwins




----------



## sonogirl

[http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/lilostitch/elvis/lilo998.gif/img]


----------



## sonogirl




----------



## sonogirl




----------



## MPLsDad

test


----------



## The VWL Five

test


----------



## The VWL Five

test


----------



## IloveDMB

test


----------



## IndyJammer

Test


----------



## IndyJammer

test 2


----------



## IndyJammer

Nevermind - my picture is still too big...


----------



## IndyJammer

test 3






ok - I can do it - I just need a smaller picture!


----------



## tigerfanrob

test


----------



## tigerfanrob

again


----------



## tigerfanrob

last try


----------



## tigerfanrob

HELP!


----------



## khawk

How do you post a personal picture that is saved in my documents folder?  I have figured out how to post a picture that is on a web site but how do you post it if it is in your documents folder.  also I will probably have to make the pic smaller.
Kim


----------



## DisneyCP2002

yaya I did it LOL Changed where my picture was coming from and that did it <g> now I just gotta make it smaller


----------



## Payroll

Testing my signature pic...


----------



## BrerLizzie

test........


----------



## cheyita

just testing


----------



## mouseketeerwannabe

testing


----------



## mouseketeerwannabe

Testing again.


----------



## IloveDMB

test


----------



## angey77

<IMG width="200" SRC="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid64/pb9a0dee8d63f6db29e7182097e2d7518/fbfe80a3.jpg">


----------



## Shells9

test


----------



## shopgirl72

Do we add to post, or signature?


----------



## shopgirl72

Will it show up in posts now or just this one? Also, it is too big -how to resize? THANKS Answered my own question! Where do I add it to permanently come up?


----------



## shopgirl72

I think I got it!! Your directions work great, just had to take my time!! Thanks!!


----------



## DizzieDizney

[img width="20"src="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid64/pd05447a3b8054864ce95f55b5268bba3/fbfc3b7f.jpg"[/img]


----------



## DizzieDizney

<IMG width="25" SRC="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid64/pd05447a3b8054864ce95f55b5268bba3/fbfc3b7f.jpg">


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

testing

imghttp://disgalaxy.com/Characters/Pooh/poohclipart/poohballon.gif/img


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

trying again!

imghttp://disgalaxy.com/Characters/Pooh/poohclipart/poohballon.gif/img


----------



## mostyn17

testing


----------



## judirain

test


----------



## lisak1




----------



## travel with kids

I have no idea what I'm doing.  Let's see if this works...


----------



## HunnyPots




----------



## Dan Murphy

Good to see all the successes here.  It can be a bit tough at first, but once you get it, well, you just get it.   Let's see if I can help with a few of the last ones here......

DizzieDizney, should look like this, unless you are going to try and make it an avatar.

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid64/pd05447a3b8054864ce95f55b5268bba3/fbfc3b7f.jpg&#91/img]


LittleBlackRaincloud, yours should be 

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Characters/Pooh/poohclipart/poohballon.gif&#91/img]

lisak1, yours is 

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Characters/Donald/anidonald/donaldcpu.gif&#91/img]


And travel with kids, send me a pm or email me and we will get it working for you.

Nice work everyone.


----------



## Ian.Whiteley

Hope this works!!!


----------



## Mom2Princesses

test


----------



## Mom2Princesses

test2


----------



## Mom2Princesses

Another test..ugh!


----------



## travel with kids

What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us  Ralph Waldo Emerson


*"What lies behind us and what lies before us are 
tiny matters compared to what lies within us"*_
                                    Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Goofy Driver

* Clark Griswold: "Why aren't we flying? *
*Because getting there is half the fun!" * 






<Script language='Javascript'>var rndNum = Math.floor(Math.random() * 10000);eval("var CDTDate" + rndNum + " = 'April 18, 2004 5:00:00 PM EDT';");document.writeln("<form name='CDTform" + rndNum + "' action='Javascript:void(0);'>");document.writeln('<font size=2 color=blue>Days till our \"Wonder\"ful Cruise.      </font><br>');document.writeln("<input type=text value='' size=40 name='WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII'>");document.writeln("</form>");if (theFunction) theFunction += "var d = new Date();";else var theFunction = "var d = new Date();";theFunction += "var c = new Date('" + eval("CDTDate" + rndNum) + "');";theFunction += "var diff = (c - d)/1000;";theFunction += "var days = Math.floor(diff / 86400);";theFunction += "var rem = diff - (days * 86400);";theFunction += "var hours = Math.floor(rem / 3600);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (hours * 3600);";theFunction += "var minutes = Math.floor(rem / 60);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (minutes * 60);";theFunction += "var seconds = Math.floor(rem);";theFunction += "if ((days < 0) | (hours < 0) | (minutes < 0) | (seconds < 0)) ";theFunction += "var out = 'We Made it.... I hope....';";theFunction += "else ";theFunction += "var out = ' ' + days + ' days ' + hours + ' hrs. ' + minutes + ' mins. ' + seconds + ' secs.';";theFunction += "document.forms.CDTform" + rndNum + ".elements.WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII.value = out;";setInterval(theFunction, 1000);</Script>


----------



## Goofy Driver

Yet again,  another test.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good!!!!!


----------



## gshoemate

Yet another test...


----------



## JeanGenie




----------



## dreaminofdisney

OK.Here we go.


----------



## dreaminofdisney

Yikes! Can I make it smaller?


----------



## dreaminofdisney

last test


----------



## laurabelle

Test


----------



## laurabelle

test


----------



## laurabelle

test


----------



## mlshields




----------



## mlshields




----------



## mlshields




----------



## laurabelle

test


----------



## laurabelle

test color


----------



## Dan Murphy

Everyone getting it?  PM or email if stuck.  Looks good, laurabelle and mlshields.


----------



## MonorailDude

here it goes


----------



## buzzlady




----------



## MScott1851




----------



## MScott1851

What am I doing wrong?!?


----------



## adams66

Dan, please help me.   I would like to downsize the picture of Garrett and Mickey and place it next to Chef Wyatt.  Is that possible?  I am going to try to downsize the pic myself.  But I don't see anywhere how to place it next to the other.

Not working yet.....


----------



## Kimberle

testing


----------



## Kimberle

test


----------



## Kimberle

test again


----------



## Dana49

Here we go!


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by adams66 _
> *Dan, please help me.   I would like to downsize the picture of Garrett and Mickey and place it next to Chef Wyatt.  Is that possible?  I am going to try to downsize the pic myself.  But I don't see anywhere how to place it next to the other.
> 
> Not working yet..... *


 Looking forward to seeing the results, Lisa.  Kim, Dana, looking good.


----------



## adams66

Dan, I rec'd the email.  I have been away all day.  I'll try to get them up later tonight or in the am.

Yippeee!!! Thanks so much Dan!  I almost feel like I might know enough now to be dangerous!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great, Lisa!!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## mommie2angels

Please help!


----------



## mommie2angels

Trying again!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Mommie2angels, make the picture you are trying to use show up on your monitor.  Righ click the mouse, click on properties and then copy the url address.  Paste that in your signature box in your profile.  Let me know how you do.  Email me.


----------



## mommie2angels

Thanks so much Dan! Hopefully this time it will work!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommie2angels

YEAH! Thanks Dan! You are the greatest!


----------



## carone0318




----------



## tmfranlk

testing my pic...


----------



## Dan Murphy

carone0318, that does not look like a valid url address.  tmfranlk, where is the picture hosted that you are trying to post??


----------



## Miss Kelly




----------



## Dan Murphy

Kelly, you have an apostrophe after the gif extension.  Get rid of it and you will have...........


----------



## DanceBabe16

This is probably a stupid question, but how do you post JPEG pictures? It's not saved on a website or anything, it's just in My Documents. I tried clicking on the link to posting photographs included in the FAQ's but it isn't working (my computer doesn't like to cooperate!) Do I HAVE to post it on the internet first? Not too good with all this computer stuff...
Any help will be appreciated so much  Thanks, guys...


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi Lisa.  Well, the posting part is just like you did your cliprt in your signature.  But yes, you do need to get it up on to the Net.  If you do not have a site, you can try www.imagestation.com for free or another good one, www.worldzone.net which will cost $12 per year to hot link to.  Take a look athe first one.  If you get stuck, send me and email, we'll get it.

http://198.64.133.85/showthread.php?s=&threadid=239387

Dan


----------



## DanceBabe16

Dan,
Thank you so much! I think I finally figured it out


----------



## Belle0101

just testing if I got the hang of it ... bear with me


----------



## Belle0101

Thank-you thank-you thank-you!!

I am a computer dummy -- it took me 3 tries (which I consider good for me) but I finally got it!  Thanks so much for the instructions!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

You got it, Belle, looks great!!!!!


----------



## Robinette




----------



## Robinette




----------



## Robinette

How do I make the picture in my previous post bigger? I want to put it in my signature, but it's too small the way it is right now.


----------



## dmonroe

://disgalaxy.com/Characters/Mickey/gang/balloons.gif

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

Robinette, if you click on the quote icon at bottom right of this post, you can see how I made it larger.  You can vary the number, larger or smaller.  Pidture will be blurry, the larger it is.

<img width=200 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid72/pd828ad205703fe50b39525ec9be25d09/fb85090a.jpg.thumb.jpg>

dmonroe, you copied the url address incorrectly.  Try is again, you'll get it.


----------



## Disney1fan2002




----------



## mousemom11

testing


----------



## LJP

Test


----------



## Sandy51

test

imghttp://www.disgalaxy.com/WDW/Epcot/epcot.htm/img


----------



## Robinette

Hope this works!

<img width=200 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid72/pc9e1d4a2d21a7caa2e88917667538071/fb852c55.jpg>


----------



## mom42860




----------



## mom42860




----------



## Dan Murphy

Sandy, you do not have an image file there.  Find the clip you want and do the right click thing as I described in origianl post.

mom, you'll get it.  Make it look like this........

&#91img]www.x1.ltd.uk/cyanpix/belle02a.gif&#91/img]

and you should get this......


----------



## Sandy51

Thanks Dan, I finally got it to work! 

Sandy


----------



## mom42860




----------



## mom42860

trying  again


----------



## Dan Murphy

Great, Sandy!!!!!

Mom, I do notthink ofoto lets you direct link like that.  I did copy the url to the address box and it worked, but not as a link.  (Cute little picnic there )

You could upload to www.imagestation.com ,they do allow linking, as least currently.


----------



## mom42860




----------



## mom42860




----------



## Dan Murphy

mom, if you type it exactly like this.......

&#91img]www.x1.ltd.uk/cyanpix/belle02a.gif&#91/img]



you will get it.  Try every character, including the [ and the ]


----------



## mom42860

Thanks Dan, now I think the pic of the girls came and went (it's prob. too big anyway) and I still cannot get Belle, I will try again,


----------



## Dan Murphy

Can't figure this out, LOL.  If I right click on your red x, it shows you have disboards in front of the clip url.  However, when I go to quote your post, to see what you have there, the disboards part does not show. 

Try a clip from www.disgalaxy.com and see if you can do one from there.  Possibly the site you are trying to link from does not allow hotlinking.  We'll get it though.  If you want that particular clip, I could put it on my site, however, as you can see, my site is down.


----------



## mom42860

one last time


----------



## mom42860

I think I will try another one, thanks for being patient. I will be back!


----------



## Dan Murphy

LOL, mom, with clipart, sometimes you can only BE patient.  No problem.  I'll know when you get back here.   And remember, you WILL get it.


----------



## mom42860




----------



## mom42860

I did it, I did it! Guess I was not meant to post the other one someone upstairs must like the Beast! Thanks again,Dan


----------



## Dan Murphy

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

mom, if you want to, see if you can get this one to work, if you like just Belle alone........


----------



## mom42860

testing again.....


----------



## mom42860

Thanks Dan, I am partial to this picture, I really appreciate you helping!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I could tell you liked it.   If my site ever comes back up  I can redo it and eliminate the white around it.  I have it hosted on imagestation now, which does not allow gif files, only jpg's.  To get rid of the white (if you want it) I need to save it as a gif file, and upload to my other site, worldzone, which is now down for some reason.

In the meantime, enjoy Belle.  If you ever notice a post from me with my clipart in it, send me a pm to fix the white for you.

Dan


----------



## Tig-girl

just testing!


----------



## RickinNYC




----------



## Dan Murphy

Rick, your url address has to be a jpg file.  Any help needed, let me know.


----------



## ajmckee

test


----------



## TCPluto

.


----------



## EiLuvCinderella

just cecking to see if I added a picture correctly


----------



## EiLuvCinderella

trying x2


----------



## EiLuvCinderella

thanks Dan!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I like it, ELC!!!!!!


----------



## TCPluto

why does my image explode the page???  How do I make it the frames remian the same as all the other posts?


----------



## TCPluto

.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Does not look like you can link to that site, TCPluto.  Needs a password.


----------



## TCPluto

Thanks Dan.  I know not how I managed to make it work properly, but now it is.

Like most things I do on the computer, I fool around long enough and make it work.  But then don't know what I did!!


----------



## TCPluto

.


----------



## Dan Murphy

It might show on your PC, TCP, but not here.  If you put in password or it is in your cache, but still either a blank or red x or a dot here.


----------



## TCPluto

OK.  So I still don't have it....

No picture in my signature now?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Nope, just a constant popup asking for a password from the msnusers site.  What is the picture you are trying to put up??  Is it yours or a link to another site?  If it is yours, try the site, www.imagestation.com , seems to work for many here.


----------



## TCPluto

Kinda gives meaning to all of this stuff..


----------



## Dan Murphy

You are almost home, Don.  You got the picture, now go to imagestation and click on the thumbnail to get the larger version.  Make sure the url you post ends with a single jpg extension.  Also, if you could, go up a few posts to where you posted the msn one and maybe delete it, so it won't keep asking for the password with a popup here.  Just a thought.

You'll do fine, looking forward to seeing the picture, almost there.


----------



## TCPluto

ok, can you see it in the frame above.

Also, I hope i've added it to my signature in this one.  Can you see that?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks super, Don, you got it now!!!!!  Your DD is so cute, what a great smile!!!!  She looks like she is having a wonderful time with both Tigger and Mary P.  Good luck, enjoy your new found talent.


----------



## TCPluto

Thanks again for all of your help Dan.


----------



## madge




----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *You are almost home, Don.  You got the picture, now go to imagestation and click on the thumbnail to get the larger version.  Make sure the url you post ends with a single jpg extension. ........ *


 Same thought, Madge, you have the thumbnail there.  Looks pretty!!!!!!!.


----------



## madge

test


grrrrr....I cannot get properties to come up when I right click on the picture (I am at imagestation)


----------



## Dan Murphy

Left click on the thumbnail, the larger picture should pop up.  Then do a right click.  You'll get it.


----------



## madge

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Same thought, Madge, you have the thumbnail there.  Looks pretty!!!!!!!. *





I don't know what the heck I am doing wrong I finally got a properties tab to click on, and highlighted it and it still isn't working.....

I am officially losing my mind, LOL...I couldn't find any properties before, now I can  

dare I ask how to make this picture a wee bit smaller? do I risk my luck?


----------



## pattyT




----------



## pattyT

again


----------



## Dan Murphy

Where is the picture, madge?

Looks neat, patty!!!!


----------



## madge

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Where is the picture, madge?
> 
> *



ok, I am at my pictures on imagestation....when I right click, I do not get a tab that has properties. I have clicked the thumbnail, I have clicked the picture....no properties. the only time I see a properties tab, it shows the file as a html file, not jpeg   the same thing happens when I try clipart...

I'm still trying....LOL


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, you had the properties and jpg on the thumbnail.  If you click the thumbnail to make it lager, it should load a larger picture.  And you should be able to right click on it for the properties.

I just went to one of my albums for this one.


----------



## pattyT

AUGH
Where did it go..........


----------



## pattyT

again


----------



## pattyT

maybe....


----------



## pattyT

resize


----------



## madge

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Well, you had the properties and jpg on the thumbnail.  If you click the thumbnail to make it lager, it should load a larger picture.  And you should be able to right click on it for the properties.
> 
> I just went to one of my albums for this one.
> 
> *



there is nothing more frustrating that knowing how to do something and not being able to do it, LOL. I have no idea how I got the thumbnail to work yesterday, because I cannot get a properties tab to come up anywhere when I right-click. all I get is the tabs that say "save, copy, etc" no properties. 

I am on windows XP, does that make any difference at all?

I appreciate the help, but I believe I am throwing in the towel on this one....


----------



## Dan Murphy

Great picture, Patty!!!!!!  You got it!!!!!!

To see how I resized it here for you, the easiest is to click on the 'quote' icon in the lower right and then you should see the html code I use to make it smaller.  You need to use everything, from, and including, the < to the >

<img width=200 src=http://mysite.verizon.net/vze6n924/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/im001547a.jpg>

Similar to the [] way, but a bit different.  You need the width (or height if you do it that way) and the src and the <>.  Only do width OR height, the other dimension will follow correct proportion.  Change the 200 number and you change the size.

Madge, have you tried a reboot?  Please don't give up, we will get it.  I have worked with folks here, sometimes a few days, but we always seem to get it.  Can you send me the page you are trying to do?


----------



## pattyT

I was trying to put quote marks in it - that is why it did not work - duh!
Thanks a bunch -
you are very much appreciated here - and I don't know what we all would do without you!


----------



## madge

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *
> 
> To see how I resized it here for you, the easiest is to click on the 'quote' icon in the lower right and then you should see the html code I use to make it smaller.  You need to use everything, from, and including, the < to the >
> 
> <img width=200 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid76/p742247ac5a97d7128efffa3616d6c71f/fb438113.jpg>
> 
> 
> Madge, have you tried a reboot?  Please don't give up, we will get it.  I have worked with folks here, sometimes a few days, but we always seem to get it.  Can you send me the page you are trying to do? *



ok, I borrowed the code from the other person's picture.....I was able to right click just fine from my PC, for whatever reason,  the laptop won't let me do it and access the properties tab...  

crossing fingers that htis works!


----------



## Dan Murphy

There ya go guys!!!!!  You both got it now!!!!!!   Enjoy!!!!


----------



## aprilgail2

.....


----------



## aprilgail2

I cant get this to work!


----------



## Hulabaloo

test

imghttp://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b2cc03b3127cce92a3482a9deb0000001610/img


----------



## Hulabaloo

test2


----------



## jscharf

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by aprilgail2 _
> *..... *


 aprilgail, you are just copying and pasting the link (the address of it that is in the address box at top of browser) to your picture page.  You need to right click ON the picture and bet the address of the picture itself from the properties.  I know, sounds confusing, LOL.  Go back and read, slowly, the directions in the first post on page one.  And don't give up, everyone eventually gets it.  Hang in there, LOL.  I'll be back.  (Hey, didn't somebody else say that too?  )  BTW, the picture is cute, you just need to get the address the right way.

Hulabaloo, you got it!!!  Very cool!!!!  I like it.

jscharf, no pictue, but I guess you know that.   Can I help?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Aprilgail, I just read your 'In Memory of Matthew'.  What a remarkable boy.  So sad.   Thanks for sharing.

Dan


----------



## jscharf

test
Thanks dan  I think i got it.


----------



## tigger&tigerlover

Testing:






Pirates of the Caribbean!!


----------



## tigger&tigerlover

Testing part 2


----------



## BriarRose59




----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## jscharf

test


----------



## safaulk

testing


----------



## safaulk

test again


----------



## safaulk

Please work this time.


----------



## safaulk

trying to resize now


----------



## Dan Murphy

What a gorgeous picture, Shel!!!!!!  Where was that taken??

You need to have it end with the first jpg.  Drop off the orig.jpg at the end.


----------



## safaulk

Thanks Dan!  I tried to size it down some.  Hope it's okay now.  This picture was taken at DW last September.  My girls met Cindy in the tent in ToonTown.  It's one of the best pictures we have.


----------



## Dan Murphy

You got it now!!!!!  What a great picture.  Almost looks like a painting.


----------



## Samirella

I got it but now how do I make the picture bigger?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hey Sam!!!   I was just coming to help. 

You got it, cool!! 

If you want to make it bigger, just click on your picture and make it bigger.  If you want to regulate the size in any fashion, you need to shift to using a little html, a bit different that the img stuff.  You use <> insead of [].  If you click on the 'quote' icon below you can see what I did to make it 400 pixels high.  You can do width by saying width instead of height, but don't do both, or you will get out of proportion.  Any questions, just holler.

<img height=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/314girls_float.jpg>

Hope to maybe meet you on one of my WDW's. You do keep all the entertainment running great!!!!  Thanks.

Dan

BTW, your pictures are great.  I too, love FoTLK!!!


----------



## Samirella

Thank you so much!  It worked.


----------



## aprilgail2

DO I have this right yet?????


----------



## aprilgail2

YESSSSSSSSSSss I got it right!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Yes, you sure did!!!!  And looks great too!!!!!!!


----------



## ckmommy




----------



## Dan Murphy

Amy, it looks good.  But click on the samll picture and make it bigger, then do the same the that larger one.


----------



## jscharf




----------



## jscharf

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tigger good, jscharf, and less than 2 weeks to go!!!!!!


----------



## DoeWDW

Testing 2 images.


----------



## DoeWDW

I've finally got the three clippies appearing in my signature - YAY!  

Dan, I read through all the help you've given others and figured out the answers to all my questions so far - THANK YOU!!

May I impose and ask one more question?  I'd like to move my CHEAT FREE STAR clippie next to my WISH MEMBER clippie.  Is this possible??


----------



## Dan Murphy

Sure, Doreen.  And, BTW, all looks great!!

All you need to do is to put your purple WISH clip in your sig, then make a space with spacebar, then, (*without* any 'enter' on the keyboard) just put the cheat free one next, then (*after* doing an 'enter' on your keyboard) put the pumpkin one.  Let me know if you get stuck.

Dan


----------



## DoeWDW

It works!  It works!!  

I know, I get excited about the little things in life....LOL!

Thanks for your help Dan!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good, Doreen.


----------



## merrywether




----------



## merrywether

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

HI merrywether.  I presume you are trying to put that picture in your signature?  Are you stuck?  If so, just give me a holler and we'll get it.  BTW, it looks great of you both.


----------



## merrywether

Hi Dan,

Yes, I'm trying to get the picture to post.  I have to figure out how to make it smaller though!  Plus, I accidentally moved over the script for the countdown and that seemed to have disappeared during my test phase!  Any tips would be appreciated!

Kim


----------



## Dan Murphy

Go ahead and post the unsized version of the picture and let's see what you have.


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

test


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

Help!!!  See above post.

I can post the URL, but the actual picture won't come thru.  Any help from computer/tech types would be appreciated.  I would like to add the pic to my sig.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Drop off the 

?OpenElement

and then make it look like this.............

&#91img]http://204.146.52.215/gomail.nsf/PictureFileNameView/Cf4b6e7d.jpg/$File/Cf4b6e7d.jpg&#91/img]

You will also need to save that to some site on the net or it will disappear after I think 30 days.  Nice picture, I like it.


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

Thanks Dan.  I'll have DH save it elsewhere.  He is the computer guru in this family (if you couldn't tell!).  Does it show too much that we were at Epcot on our patriotic day (DDs shirts are the same!)??


----------



## merrywether

test 2
d'oh!!!!  hmmm...


----------



## Dan Murphy

You guys all look great, Jessica!!!

Merrywether, I am going to make that picture 200 pixels across.  click on my quote icon below right and se how I did that.

<img width=200 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid78/p123ee266f6ce3f7234a12f515d8e4350/fb245b2f.jpg>

If you do not need to reduce the size, you would post as ........


&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid78/p123ee266f6ce3f7234a12f515d8e4350/fb245b2f.jpg&#91/img]

and get


----------



## merrywether

well, it's getting there! LOL
now if I can just figure how to get the


----------



## Dan Murphy

Go back to your signature box and get rid of the extra set.   That should do it.


----------



## merrywether

ok...a light shines in Massachusetts finally!  Whew!  Thanks, Dan!


----------



## Dan Murphy

And there ya go, looks great!!!!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## dcgrumpy

test


----------



## 4nana

test


----------



## 4nana

Would some kind Tech master please help me reduce my new signature picture???  LOL - It is so big, I'm not sure it will fit here!

The address is:

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid79/pbd2625184008003426e422d8e5eb0e5e/fb16a6d9.jpg.orig.jpg

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dan Murphy

<img width=225 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid79/pbd2625184008003426e422d8e5eb0e5e/fb16a6d9.jpg>

If you go to the 'quote' button on the lower right of this post, you will see exactly how to do it.  Also, for the full size, you need to drop off the *.orig.jpg* part of the url.  It has to end in just one jpg, wth no period.


----------



## 4nana

Geesh!!  Thank bunches Dan, you are so fast!!
Thanks for that info.  I will 'try' what it says....LOL!!
First, I am going to try to make it a tad bit larger, so I can see it with my bifocals...LOL!!!!  Thanks again!!!!!!!  
You sure do a great job around here!

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid79/pbd2625184008003426e422d8e5eb0e5e/fb16a6d9.jpg>


----------



## Dan Murphy

To make it larger, just make that 225 number larger.  Your original was 450 wide.  

I have had this thread subscribed to of late, so, if I am online, I can pop over here and help people while they are still here trying to figure it out.


----------



## 4nana

OMG ~ I am sooo proud of myself!!!!
Thanks bunches...one day maybe I'll get the hang!!


----------



## chinamom3

test
[imghttp://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Mulan/reflection/mulan06.gif[/img[


----------



## chinamom3

[http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Mulan/reflection/mulan06.gif/img]


----------



## chinamom3

test
[imghttp://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Mulan/reflection/mulan06.gif[/img]


----------



## chinamom3

[imghttp://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Mulan/reflection/mulan06.gif][/img]


----------



## Dan Murphy

I know, mom, it can be aggravating, can't it??  

You want it to look like this.......

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Mulan/reflection/mulan06.gif&#91/img]

And then it will look like this........






Pay attention to those brackets [].

Dan


----------



## Gamblers

test


----------



## catherines_mama

Just a test


----------



## catherines_mama

testing resize


----------



## laurie31

testing


----------



## laurie31

trying something different...


----------



## laurie31

testing text addition...


----------



## Dan Murphy

They all look great, nice pictures.

Gamblers, if you are stuck, just holler.

Dan


----------



## swpc

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

swpc, if you are trying the clip in your signature, Geocities does not permit remote linking and it is showing up as a red x.  You need to locate another.


----------



## WendyCFG




----------



## WendyCFG

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/A/annie1454/1060637568_selizabeth.jpg" border="0" alt="HASH


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks like you got it there, Wendy, and you too, swpc!!!!


----------



## Beejayjay

If this works, KoRn should be above this....

It worked !! Cool !!    

So how do you get more than one image ACROSS the page ??


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just post a second image next to the first.


----------



## Gamblers




----------



## Beejayjay

Dan, do you mean add another URL to your existing  script line ? Within the two sets of []'s ??

If not, sorry, I guess I'm being dense, I need a bit more explanation.

I have assumed you dont mean just add another line of script below the existing one, because I thought that would just put a second image BELOW my existing one, which I dont want to do cos it will make my posts too long (as below).

Can you help ?

OK, never mind, I realised just HOW dense I was being and figured it out as you can see... thanks !


:Pinkbounc :cool: :eek: :jester: :eek: :cool: :Pinkbounc


----------



## aunt lissa

Thanks Dan!!  
I think I got it this time!!  Well maybe!!  Thank-you so much!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good, Gamblers.  And really enjoyed your pictures.  I love Port Orleans.  And the kids look great, from the bed to the airport, LOL.

BJJ, looks like you figured it all out also.  Great!!!!! 

And Melissa, you are very welcome, and thanks for your PM. 

3 more successes!!!!!


----------



## cyndilou01

guess I will never get this photo thing


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi cyndilou.  You are trying to post that picture and it is on your computer, not uploaded to the Net.  Go to this site, www.imagestation.com and see if you can set yourself up and upload it.  Let me know how you do or if you get stuck.  We'll get it.


----------



## cyndilou01

trying again to show me and hubby


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, you just about had it.  Great, you learn quickly. 

Here is the finish.  First, you are missing the forward slash in the second img guy there and you were linking to the intro screen (at least that is where I went with that url).  I clicked on the intro picture (after I copied the url seperately and just went direct to it) and then got the url of that picture that was there (really the same one, just not on the intro screen) and then put it here, with the correct img setting.  Here is what you want to have to make the picture show up.........

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid81/p905cf1347a5670ec7e9c734b9dd5ef30/faf85152.jpg&#91/img]

and you will get...........






And what a great picture that is of you two!!!!  You guys sure look happy there.

Let me know how you do, cyndilou.

Dan


----------



## summerrluvv

test--ugh didnt work.


----------



## cyndilou01

o.k. heres anothe try


----------



## chinamom3

testing?


----------



## chinamom3

Thanks DAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beejayjay

How do I get my Custom user text in a different colour ?

I tried adding the tags at the beginning and end as in the signature, but just got my text with the tags in front and after - am I missing something ?  

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great, cyndilou01 and chinamom3!!!  You guys got it. 

Beejayjay, if you mean the text by your name in the left column, you need to wait for or ask for it on the regular boards.  You can only do it in black.


----------



## Beejayjay

Got you.

Thanks Dan.


----------



## hotveggy




----------



## hotveggy




----------



## hotveggy

test


----------



## hotveggy

one more try


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hotveggy, that is a link to a page, not an image.  It needs to end in either a jpg or gif extension.  Like the Snow White one.


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

test


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

See above!

Why can I not get this to work???


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jessica, click on the image you are trying to post.  What you have there is a thumbnail and it is not a jpg nor gif file.  Whatever you are going to try and put in between those img guys has to end in either jpg or gif.  Try to click on the smaller image, you should get a larger one.  Then do the right click and get the address.  You do have the img part right, so we are getting there.  You'll get it.

I will be gone for a few days, back Sunday.  If it looks like I am ignoring you, or others, I'm not, just not home, LOL.

Take care. 

Dan


----------



## jwsqrdplus2

New test

Didn't work.  Still had getthumbnail in the larger picture.  Guess I'll have to get DH on how to straighten that out!


----------



## Big V




----------



## GAIL HAYDEN

Test

IT WORKS!!!!!   Thank you Dan!!


----------



## RickinNYC

Testing


----------



## RickinNYC




----------



## coliebird

test


----------



## coliebird

Ok, I am not getting this.  Why did mine become a little red box with an x?


----------



## coliebird

Ok, here goes, one more time


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jessica, if you can, send an email to me of the site you are trying to get the picture from.

Looks great Gail and Scott!!!!!  Nice!  Rick, glad you got it, neat looking dog, cute.

Annmarie, that url address shows up in yahoo as not valid.  Not sure you can link to a yahoo site.  Try uploading the picture to www.imagestaion.com, many here seem to have good luck with that site.


----------



## coliebird

Ok, Dan, I used ImageStation as you suggested.  Let's see if this works.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Dan Murphy

There ya go, Annmarie!!!!  And cute she is!!!!!


----------



## luvmy2sams

test


----------



## GAIL HAYDEN

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Jessica, if you can, send an email to me of the site you are trying to get the picture from.
> 
> Looks great Gail and Scott!!!!!  Nice!  Rick, glad you got it, neat looking dog, cute.
> 
> Annmarie, that url address shows up in yahoo as not valid.  Not sure you can link to a yahoo site.  Try uploading the picture to www.imagestaion.com, many here seem to have good luck with that site. *



Thanks Dan,
You do know the camera is all your fault!!!!!  

Really cute dog Rick!!!!


----------



## Michelina

<img src="http://www.geocities.com/michelinakimmel/tgernpoonme.jpg">


----------



## Dan Murphy

Michelina, Geocities does not allow remote linking of pictures.  Even if you see it, we only see a red X. You may see it because it is in your cache.  Try doing the same thing with www.imagestation.com .  Let me know how you do.

My fault, Gail??   But the pictures are great, LOL.


----------



## GAIL HAYDEN

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Michelina, Geocities does not allow remote linking of pictures.  Even if you see it, we only see a red X. You may see it because it is in your cache.  Try doing the same thing with www.imagestation.com .  Let me know how you do.
> 
> My fault, Gail??   But the pictures are great, LOL.  *



Yep, you take ALL the credit for getting me hooked on that Nikon950.  Saw you wonderful photos and had to have it.  

And, thank you for the compliment.  I was just playing around with the camera.


----------



## tardin1964

(http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Ltlmermaid/merm14.gif/img)


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi tardin. 


Make your clip look *exactly* like this 

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Ltlmermaid/merm14.gif&#91/img]

and you will get this


----------



## KCDISDAD

(img) (http://hometown.aol.com/tyocks/myhomepage/captured 2003-10-12 00002.jpg?mtbrand=AOL_US)(/img)


----------



## KCDISDAD

(img)http://hometown.aol.com/tyocks/myhomepage/captured 2003-10-12 00002.jpg?mtbrand=AOL_US(/img)


----------



## KCDISDAD




----------



## KCDISDAD




----------



## Dan Murphy

What a great looking picture, dad!!!!!  Nice family, super smiles, a great resort.   Those brackets around those img guys can really throw you, but now you got it good.  Enjoy.  And welcome to the DIS. 

Dan


----------



## Frazier

hope this works


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Johnnie, do you have a link to the clip you want to use?


----------



## highlander447

test


----------



## highlander447

test


----------



## highlander447

test again


----------



## highlander447

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great, Highlander, nice!!


----------



## highlander447

thanks Dan


----------



## Dan Murphy

Oops, now you added some password protected one/s at the bottom and they are goofing up the loading here, asking for a password.   Best to take those out, try putting them on www.imagestation.com


----------



## Forever a Princess

test


----------



## Forever a Princess

Test 2


----------



## Dan Murphy

I tried to send you a PM or email, FaP, but you have them turned off.  Do you want your clipart larger?  And are you having a hard time on your countdown timer??

And you got it now, Highlander, looks great.  Nice family.


----------



## Forever a Princess

test 3


----------



## Forever a Princess

testing (again)


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hey, Forever, I'll be there whe nyou are.


----------



## Forever a Princess

one more time


----------



## Forever a Princess

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Are you wanting to make it smaller??


----------



## BruTamUK

test


----------



## BruTamUK

test again


----------



## BruTamUK

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good, BruTamUK, but you need to make it a bit shorter.  You know how to do that??


----------



## BruTamUK

no i don't.
I'll give it a go though if you have instructions.
thanks,
Tammy


----------



## Dan Murphy

If you click on 'quote' you will see the coding I used.  You can vary height and width, but only use one dimension, the other will follow accordingingly.  And you use <> rather than the []

<img height=400 src=http://images.quizilla.com/D/disneygurl05/1061084159_orldcastle.gif>


----------



## BruTamUK

test


----------



## BruTamUK

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

There you go, Tammy, looks great!!!!!!  And only 400 more days till the big day and trip.


----------



## Gutto

Dan, sorry....it isn t work, help me , if possible

tks


----------



## treehugger

testing clip art


----------



## Gutto




----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi Gutto,

Let's see here........

http://fotos.aol.com.br/adAlbumFotoSizeShow.aspx?Album=3518&Item=DSC00076.JPG&Largura=446&Altura=297[img]


<img src=http://fotos.aol.com.br/adAlbumFotoSizeShow.aspx?Album=3518&Item=DSC00076.JPG&Largura=446&Altura=297>

If you go to the 'quote' button on my post, you will see my coding to make it show.  I had to use html for that picture.  It is not regularly coded jpg file I guess.  Copy what I have  in the <> section and it will work.  Better yet, if you go to [url]www.imagestation.com[/url] and upload to there and use that.  If you have any problems, just post, I'll be back. :)

And treehugger, looks good!!!!! :)


----------



## MJTinNH




----------



## Micheme

testing


----------



## Micheme

crossing fingers


----------



## Dan Murphy

Micheme, your picture is still on your PC.  You need to have it uploaded to the Net somewhere.  Do you have a hosting site?  If not, try www.imagestation.com.  Many have used it with success.  You know how to post clipart, you just need to get your picture on the Net to be able to link to it. If you get stuck, I'll be back.

Dan


----------



## Micheme

ahhh please work


----------



## Micheme

i really mean it this time


----------



## Dan Murphy

You'll get it.   Hang in there.

If you want that one, make it look like this.

&#91img]http://www.obsidollz.envy.nu/obsifirefairyani.gif&#91/img]

and it should look like this.......


----------



## Dan Murphy

Nope!!!!  I do not think you can link that one, unless you save to your computer and then upload to your own site (see previous reply from me).  That site is not allowing linking, many, understandably, do not.


----------



## Micheme

i think i got it thanks for all the help


----------



## Dan Murphy

No, it still shows up as a red X.  It may show up temporarily on your PC, if it is in your memory cache, but a red X will come back.  I know, these can be a pain at times, LOL.  Is that your clip or are you pulling it from some site somewhere??  Also, some sites, like geocites, tripod, angelfire don't allow any linking.


----------



## Kimnicki

test


----------



## Micheme

ok this is my last attempt before i give up... seriously this time


----------



## Dan Murphy

Whew!!!!!!!  Done!!!!!!  And looks great, Michelle.  Now, start planning that next WDW trip, you have less than 4 years to go.  Glad you got it all to work, and like I said, looks great!!!!!!


----------



## pamkass

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

Pam, the item you are trying to post is still on your computer.  It needs to be uploaded to the Net.  Do you know how to do that?


----------



## pamkass

Testing Again


----------



## Dan Murphy

Not sure how linking works from Yahoo, Pam.  But I do know you do need to change those () to [] and you do need to have the url end in either jpg or gif.

Give www.imagestation.com a try.


----------



## pamkass

Testing


----------



## pamkass

Test


----------



## pamkass

Test, If this don't work Dan Please HELP!!


----------



## cathydisneynut

testing, 123


----------



## cathydisneynut

another test


----------



## cathydisneynut

3rd time lucky?


----------



## cathydisneynut

Maybe my brain is now working?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Doing Pam's here first, then I'll be back to you, Cathy.

Pam, the url works great, you have it, just goofed up a bit on the last img guy.  You have imp, not img. 

You want it to look exactly like this.........

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid88/p5c16d96bac253a8ab6227b50a5b62e90/fa8e13b0.jpg&#91/img]

and you will get this







You could just copy it and paste it.


Neat picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Now Cathy, what you are missing I think is just the slash / in that last img guy.

You want yours looking like this.........

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/lilostitch/elvis/lilostitch998.gif&#91/img]

and you will get this..........







Cute!!!!!!!


----------



## pamkass

Thank you for all your help. The picture looks great.


----------



## Disneyolic

testing...


----------



## Disneyolic




----------



## UponAStar

Okay here goes.....


----------



## jwann

test


----------



## dturner

test


----------



## ProfGoofy

test


----------



## DisneyObsessed




----------



## UncleKyle

test


----------



## UncleKyle

testing again



<p><font face="Roman" color="#000080" size="4">Annoy a Liberal: Work, Succeed, 
and be happy</font></p>
<p><font face="Roman" size="4" color="#000080">                                                       
</font><font size="4" color="#000080" face="Times New Roman">
<a href="mailto:unclekyle@hotmail.com">unclekyle@hotmail.com</a></font></p>


----------



## UncleKyle

testing again


<a href="http://www.georgewbush.com/images/downloads/GWB_logo_200.gif">
[url]http://www.georgewbush.com/images/downloads/GWB_logo_200.gif[/url]</a></font></p>


----------



## Disfan1




----------



## Disfan1

again


----------



## Disfan1

Thanks for your advice on these boards, Dan!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Everybody looks like they are getting it, way to go everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerBear

testing


----------



## TigerBear

testing again


----------



## TigerBear

Oh to be technically gifted.  I tried Mary Jo's thread, but can't seem to resize this pic.  Would someone please help me?


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by TigerBear _
> *Oh to be technically gifted.  I tried Mary Jo's thread, but can't seem to resize this pic.  Would someone please help me? *


 Go to the 'quote' button on my post TB, and you will be able to see the coding I used to make it a bit smaller.  Any problems, give me a holler.  BTW, I like the black and white, neat.

Make sure you use the <> instead of the []

<img width=400 src=http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3cc35b3127cce84242581906d0000000610?>


----------



## TigerBear

THANK YOU, DAN!!! You are the best!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## LeftCoaster

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

David, I can not get the Yahoo link to work.  Pick the picture you want, Dale and you if you wish, and upload it to www.imagestation.com.  It works well for many here, myself included.  When you get it there, in your storage folder, click on the link to make it bigger, and then use that url with the img things as explained in my first post here.  If it is too big, I will help you with that.  When you post here, I'll know it, so if you need help, I'll be back.  

And don't worry, you WILL get it, everyone does.

Dan


----------



## MiaSRN62




----------



## LeftCoaster

I seem to be getting closer.  What's wrong now?  LOL


----------



## Dan Murphy

Yep, real close.  Drop off that .org.jpg at the end.  You want it to end with just the single jpg.  Also, when you are in your storage bin, click on the picture and it should make a bigger one.  That one you have there is almost like a thumbnail.


----------



## LeftCoaster

Ah, the sweet taste of success!


----------



## Dan Murphy

And you look great, Dave, and Dale too!!!!  Congratulations!!!!  See, I told ya!!!!!!


----------



## kbhehl

ok


----------



## kbhehl

just seeing if this worked in my signature thingy.

wow--thanks!  I think I'd be biting off more than I can chew to try to add a text!  maybe later.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle0101




----------



## jendon1997

testing

[C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Our-Folder/img]


----------



## Dan Murphy

jendon1997, you need to upload your image from your computer to the Net for it to show up.  Try and work with www.imagestation.com and see if you can get it.  Many use that site and do well with it.  Follow the directions, and post here as you go.  I or someone will help you get.  And you will get it, I promise.


----------



## vellamint

Testing


----------



## vellamint

Okay I need help please....posted with Imagestation and tried to link to an upload here on the dis but cant get either.......


----------



## Dan Murphy

You have too much there, vellamint.  Go to Imagestation, then the storage bin.  Click on your picture once and then right mouse click to get the url address.  You want to copy all of it up to and including the first jpg, and no more.  Then bring here and do as you are doing.


----------



## vellamint

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is that too big!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!!!  Yum!!!!!!  Liberty Tree??  Nice looking group there!!!!!

It is just a little too big, not much.

If you go to the quote icon in the lower right corner of my post you will see what I have here to make your picture just a bit smaller.  It is 450 wide, needs to be 400 wide.  

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid96/p5ab019ac51caa173db4d29c018f7f285/fa1b8ea5.jpg>

There is a little more code there and you need to use <> instead of the [].  If you copy my coding there, from the < all the way to the > you will do it.  And if you get stuck, I'm here. 

Dan


----------



## vellamint

Thanks - I even added the centering....yeah!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

There ya go!!!!  Super!!!!!!   Looks nice.  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Colestat




----------



## Dan Murphy

You are missing part of that url, Colestat.  It needs to end in either jpg or gif, (most likely jpg).  And not sure if Snapfish allows linking.  Try again, you do have the right idea.


----------



## Colestat




----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Colestat

Hi Dan,
Thanks for the help.  You were right Snapfish would not work.  I have another question.  How can I make the picture I added above my countdown smaller?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Dan Murphy

Great picture, nice family!!!!!

You can 'force' it smaller if you do not have photo editing software.

Go to the quote icon in the lower right of my post and you can see the coding (html) that I am using to make it 400 pixels wide, the limit here.

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid97/p70b8d1d702b5cdadc51e01cac283e250/fa124b1e.jpg>

You only want to alter one dimension, the other (height here) will follow proportionately.  And make sure you use the <> instead of the [] that you were using on the larger picture.

Also, maybe stop at a Best Buy or the like and check the photo editing software available, if you do not have any.  Lots of good ones out there.  I use http://www.microsoft.com/products/imaging/products/dipinfo.asp and am pleased.


----------



## Colestat

Thank you.


----------



## steven1105

tet


----------



## Diznygirl07

Test Test


----------



## pokiemomo181

Test


----------



## Dan Murphy

How is everyone doing here?  Any problems??


----------



## pokiemomo181

Test


----------



## pokiemomo181

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!


Pokie


----------



## pokiemomo181




----------



## pokiemomo181

Now I understand how this works, thanks Dan.


Pokie


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by pokiemomo181 _
> *Ok, I got it.   Now I understand how this works,......*


 Always nice to say those words, Pokie.  And I am always glad to hear them too!!!!


----------



## Alice42




----------



## Alice42




----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks beautiful, Alice.  Nothing like a Disney wedding.  Now get packing, AKL in just a few days!!!!   And make sure to try and get to one of the several Chicago DIS meets throughout the year.


----------



## sonogirl

http://www.mpgdesign.freeservers.com/vault/minnie_2.gif[/img]


----------



## sonogirl

[http://www.mpgdesign.freeservers.com/vault/minnie_2.gifimg][/img]


----------



## sonogirl

[http://www.mpgdesign.freeservers.com/vault/minnie_2.gif[/img]


----------



## sonogirl

[http://images.disneysites.com/clipart/images77/Characters/Mickey_Mouse/mickey89a.gifimg][/img]


----------



## Dan Murphy

Almost, sonogirl.  You are just missing that first &#91img]

It must look like this......

&#91img]http://www.mpgdesign.freeservers.com/vault/minnie_2.gif&#91/img]

And then you will get this.......


----------



## dvcfamily41801

test


----------



## sonogirl




----------



## sonogirl




----------



## sonogirl

Thank-you so much Dan Murphy!! I was getting very frustrated!!
Now should I make her smaller (how) and move her down a little?
                                                  Thanks again, Lori


----------



## Dan Murphy

If you don't want to add any more clips to your signature, Lori, it is fine, unless you just want to make it smaller for whatever reason.  It is okay as it, looks great.  Glad you got it.   Let me know.


----------



## phamton

yikes!


----------



## TiggersPal

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

You almost have it, Peggy Jo.  You can copy this right from here and paste into your signature box.......

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Characters/tigger/tigflowers.gif&#91/img]

and then it will look like this.  You just have a couple extra spaces there.






And welcome to the DIS. 


Dan


----------



## 2belles'mom




----------



## Dan Murphy

2belles'mom, you have to upload your image from your computer to the Net.  You still have that image residing on your PC and you can not link to it.  Go to www.imagestation.com and see if you can set up a free account and upload your image there.  If you get it there, try and post it here. If you get stuck, I'll be around to help you.  Just holler.


----------



## 2belles'mom

OOps, from previous post you can see I am not getting this at all...


----------



## 2belles'mom

Okay, trying this again!!!!

I went to imagestation.com and put some of my pictures there,

---aaarrghhh.. nothing to paste!

I had some trouble, after copying the url, getting any copy choice..  I'll try again


----------



## Dan Murphy

Go to the storage bin in Imagestation.  Find your picture.  Click on it to make it bigger.  Then right click on it to bring up the properties and copy the url.  Paste here in the img's.


----------



## 2belles'mom

Here we go again


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ahhhhhh, you are almost there.  You have the little picture, make it the big one.  Or, just copy this, exactly............

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid99/p6d4e536a658c2b06da61a3e491a453df/f9f3eef9.jpg&#91/img]

and you will get this.............






You want to get rid of the *.thumb.jpg*

We might have to tweak the size a bit smaller, but get that first.  And nice picture too!!!!!


----------



## 2belles'mom

Thank you very much Dan Murphy!!!

I am getting the hang of this now!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Cool!!!!!!  You got it.  Now we are going to tweak it and make it just a bit smaller so the 'clipart police' don't get ya, LOL.

You can't have it more than 400 pixels wide or high, and you are 450 wide.  If you have photo edinting software you can edit and make it that size before you upload.  But if not, you can 'force' it smaller here.

We will be using <> instead of [].  I know......

Go to the quote icon button in the lower right of this post and when you click on it you can see what I posted to make it smaller.  You only make one dimension change, the other, height in this case, follows along proportionately.  You'll get it.   Just copy and paste what I have here, seeing it with the quote button........

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid99/p6d4e536a658c2b06da61a3e491a453df/f9f3eef9.jpg>

And no, I have no idea what src means, LOL.


----------



## 2belles'mom

Okay--I copied from you and it and should be small enough. Thanks!  

I have been trying, at imagestation, to get something other than the thumbnails, but I must be doing something wrong??

I do have editing software, but I uploaded before using it. It seems imagestation has it too, but it was way too slooowwwww when I tried to use it...I waited 4 min. before giving up.  Slow dial up. sigh.


----------



## Dan Murphy

When you go to your storage bin on Imagestation, the images are small.  You need to click on them to make them bigger.


----------



## Ripsaw

test


----------



## LisaTx

2belles'mom, your picture was over the allowed byte size so I resized it for you and placed it on my website.

Ripsaw, your's is wayyyyyyyyy over the allowed 35K byte size as well.  Would you like me to try to get it down to guideline size for you?


----------



## wdw4life

test


----------



## maciec




----------



## maciec

test


----------



## Xtine76

test


----------



## Madi100

Just testing to see if I figured this out right


----------



## Madi100

Dan, I obviously don't know what I am doing.  Here is the address that I need to link to.  Can you please help me?

http://groups.msn.com/JamesNicoleMadisonEmilie/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=3


----------



## Dan Murphy

Nicole, you need to do the right click and properties and all, as I describe in my initial post, ON the PICTURE itself, not the link to the PAGE.  Let's see if they even permit remote linking, I will try it......






No, does not look like it will work with them.  Try uploading to www.imagestation.com and setting up like you did here on MSN.  If you get stuck, Nicole, just holler, we'll get it.

Dan


----------



## Madi100

Testing again.


----------



## Madi100

It worked.  Thanks Dan.  Now, I need to resize it.  I should have seen how big it would be before I made it smaller   Oh well, I'll figure it out.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Madi100

Well, I thought I had it figured out.  Now it says temporarily unavailable.  What did I do wrong?  I'm trying one more time.  If not, I'm stuck again.  I did realize that I needed to click on the image,not the thumbnail.  So, I may need to resize it again.   What is a good size?


----------



## Madi100

Yippee!  I figured it out.  Is there something I can do to make the quality better?  It's pretty fuzzy.  It was a 5x7 photo that I scanned.  Do I need to start over with all of that?  Thanks.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good. and good siae too.  As for sharpenss, if you have photo edit software (I presume you do) you can usually sharpen a bit there.   Be careful not to get too grainy though.


----------



## IamTink

I'm not a moron, but for some reason it takes awhile for me to figure how to do certain things, like loading a picture on a site. I tried to get the smallest one in case there's a limit on the bytes w/the pic. My hair isn't as blonde, but I do still have the hat. I love hats!! Just a hat girl.

Looks like I didn't get it right. Maybe someone can enlighten me as to how to get it to actually load up.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi Tink. 

You are so close, you will whack your forehead when I tell ya, LOL.  Change the 'imp' guys to 'img' guys.   G, not P. 

And then you will get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And your picture is great,   And I always like hats too, I oftentimes get my daughter Natalie a hat. 

You can make/use a bigger one, here are the guidelines.......

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=332080

Basically, no more than 400 X 400 and 35 K or less, not more than 8 lines of text.

Welcome to the DIS, IamTink.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

OK - I am sure I have to resize - How do I do this (like this hasn't been asked a million times)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan Murphy

What a beautiful picture, KaitlinsMom.  Is that Kaitlin?  Black and white just really does it some times.

As for reducing the size, you can either reduce in a photo edit software or 'force' it smaller like this.  Go to the 'quote' button in the lower right corner and you will see what I did.   You need to switch from the [] and use <> instead.  Only change one dimension, the other will follow proportionately.

You'll get it.


<img height=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/p2f245bacc987eba994bc11264e27d278/f9c2ea45.jpg>


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Thanks Dan for your help!

That is indeed Kaitlin! We had her pictures done in Black and white about 6 months ago - There were about 5 rolls of film done - and out of all the pictures, this one is my favorite!

Thanks again for your help - I guess the img=400 changes the size? Thanks for helping me so quickly - I've been on this board for about 1 1/2 years and I just wanted to join in on picture club!!!

Karen


----------



## mdcruiser0226

Are my new pictures in the SigLine ok? Or are they too big?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Check your PM's.  Out now, I will get tonight.


----------



## Dan Murphy

How is this?  Youcan use this single url to post the picture.

http://www.dmurphydis2.com/Misc/Picture8.gif


----------



## IamTink

Dan Murphy wrote for us: You can make/use a bigger one, here are the guidelines.......

http://www.disboards.com/showthread...threadid=332080


> You can make/use a bigger one, here are the guidelines.......


 If you only knew how long it took for me a bit back to make it that small to try to fit somewhere. LOL! I'm going to have to find the original on my computer. Thanks for the help!

I did put the G instead of P but it still isn't coming up right. Is it because there's  delay for a check before posts are allowed?

Edited because I went back into my profile again & their was still a p instead of where I put a g & pushed the same button again to save modifications. Maybe there's just a little delay. 

Edited to add, that's me second from the right side w/my Tapestry of Nations shirt on. I'm w/my best friend of all time, Janice, her bf, Dennis next to me, & my husband John next to Jan.


----------



## poohnpiglet3

test


----------



## poohnpiglet3

test 2!


----------



## poohnpiglet3

gettin' frustrated!

EDITED --

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mimi Q




----------



## Dan Murphy

And there you go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily




----------



## Dan Murphy

Most people will see a red X with a geocities clip as they do not allow remote linking.  You may see the image, as it is in your PC cache, but others will not.  Try uploading and linking to www.imagestation.com , many have good success with that site.


----------



## PaulaMurf




----------



## Tinkerbelle739




----------



## Tinkerbelle739




----------



## Tinkerbelle739

YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG IT TOOK ME TO DO THAT, WITHOUT DH HELP!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

TEST


----------



## IamTink

I just have to get back into my picture stuff & try to make my picture smaller. I just might work on that now. You did a very good job.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good.  If you need help resizing, let me know.  You do have to do both the physical  size as well as the bytes.  

Normally I get emails when there are posts on this thread, but no emails of late.


----------



## IamTink

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Looks good.  If you need help resizing, let me know.  You do have to do both the physical  size as well as the bytes.
> 
> Normally I get emails when there are posts on this thread, but no emails of late.  *


 I had so much trouble trying to get my system to let me resize the darn pic, I gave up. I'll be working on it. Maybe I could send it to you from my webshots page. It takes up way too much space & even drives me crazy! 

I can live w/this one, much less space. AND my hair is blonde again!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Sure, just email to me.  Neither of your pictures show up initially, without me doing a copy and paste of the URL.


----------



## NTDIANE

test


----------



## NTDIANE

test


----------



## NTDIANE

i can't sseem to do the clip art am i stupid or what
HELP


----------



## NTDIANE

TEST


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great, NTDIANE!!!!


----------



## Disneyland_emily




----------



## Disneyland_emily




----------



## Disneyland_emily

Is this within guidlines?


----------



## Dan Murphy

I think it is, looks great.


----------



## Annie68




----------



## Dan Murphy

LOL, very cute, Annie!!!!!!!!


----------



## KristaTX




----------



## Dan Murphy

There ya go, Krista!!!!!!!  Looks great.


----------



## KristaTX

Thanks, Dan.  Guess I'll go try to do the same thing on that Illuminations thread .


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Beastlover

testing.....


----------



## Beastlover

aargggh!  Mateys-I can't get it.....


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hey Michelle!!!!!! 

You are posting the url of THE PAGE that the picture is on.  What you need to do is to go to that pge, then put your mouse pointer over the picture, right mouse click on the picture, click on the properties line in the menu that pops up, highlight the url address and copy it.  Then come back here and make it look like this with the img guys.

Make it look like this....


&#91img]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/661Me_and_Jake-med.jpg&#91/img]

and you will get this...






Only problem is, if you are going to use this in your signature, it is too big, needs to be 400 X 400 or less, this is 600 X 400, and it has to be under 35K, this is 52K.  Do you have photo edit software??

Also, you are going to drive yourself nuts if you try and use this sites picture thing for your signature, as somebody has to 'approve' everything.  You will find a site like www.imagestation.com probably a better alternative.  it is frree, usually works.  If you post here, I'll know if you need help as I get emailed.

Dan

PS: You should come to the Chicago Gino's meet next month, lots of people coming.


----------



## new_yawka

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good, but just an FYI.  Signature police will get after you, 8 lines of text limit and 35K for clipart.  Not sure how lines you have there, but more than 8 I am sure, and clip is almost 70K.  Again, just an FYI.


----------



## Beastlover

Hey Dan!

I posted on Imagestation, and when I right click, there is no "properties" menu?

Here is the url: http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...orig.jpg&caption=661me_and_jake&id=4180547380

I re-sized it to 320x214 and 21.7 kb, so it should be a good size, let me know what is going wrong, so I don't remain computer-illiterate......

When and where is the DIS meet?  I may just want to check it out!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Michelle, you'll see the properties if you right click when your mouse is directly over the photo. Also, one tip about Imagestation: It likes to put an extra "orig.jpg" at the end of your photo's URL. You'll have to remove it for the photo to show.

Here's your photo from that Imagestation page:






If you click "quote" on this message, you can see the code. You can copy and paste it directly from here to where you want to use it, if you like!

(That's the CUTEST doggie!)


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just right click over the picture to get properties and the url address.

You also have to drop off the final .orig.jpg, it needs to end in just a single jpg, no period at end.  Should look like this.

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid109/p652394e7462b1d2857bb27ebb8033f89/f92e1734.jpg&#91/img]

Here is a link to links on the Community Board for meet.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=535627


----------



## Beastlover

I'm so excited!!  Thanks bunches guys!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hey, Kathy, we agree, LOL.


----------



## Dan Murphy

There ya go!!!!!!!!!!    Hope to see you at the meet.  And Gino's can be diet friendly too, I have been there several times since I have been low carbing, and no cheats, LOL.   Great picture.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Hey, Kathy, we agree, LOL.  *


----------



## IamTink

Beastlover, Great job! You're way ahead of me!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tink, I think that site, community websots, does not allow remote linking.  Picture shows up as a red x, unless I get the url and go to the site manually.  Give www.imagestation.com a try.  A nice picture it is.


----------



## edcrbnsoul




----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## phyllis1966




----------



## Dan Murphy

Beautiful!!!


----------



## kfkruse

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Almost......

You want it to look like this

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Junglebook/Bare/vultures1.gif&#91/img]

and then you will get this






And welcome to the DIS. 

Dan


----------



## kfkruse

Thank you
that's great.  Can't wait to show dw.


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## kfkruse

Dan

How can I get multiple pics on the same "row"?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just make a space (usually the best) after the &#91/img] of your first clip and then add another clip.  Just make sure you stay within the signature guidelines posted on this board, or they wll get after you, LOL.  If you get stuck, holler.


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Tom and Jen

Hi I use to have a pic in my Signature, but it has since, along time now, gone.  It was an image i edited and posted here.  When I try to go to its location, it gives me an error and deinied access or something.  Not to sure what happened.

I know I had to create a login to post my image and have it hosted here, is that no longer available?

Any input would be great.
Thanks 
T.


----------



## Tom and Jen

I think I have fixed it, I guess b4 it used to be listed under /sites, now it's in photos.........

Hopefully it will work once approved

Thanks
T.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Still not there.  If it was the old DIS sites, those are no longer accessible.


----------



## jtjarvis

test


----------



## jtjarvis

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks neat!!!!


----------



## jtjarvis

Hey Dan, thanks a bundle for posting these directions. I'm no techie and presto! There it is!


----------



## Dan Murphy

You are a techie now!!!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just up for any who need this.


----------



## cadburysmom




----------



## Dan Murphy

Mom, you are getting the url address from the PAGE that the clipart is on.  You need to select which one you want to use, put your mouse pointer over it and do a right mouse click.  Then click properties and copy the url address.


----------



## cadburysmom

Thanks....I'll try it again!  I'm also trying to use a picture from the Sony Imagestation site.......


----------



## cadburysmom




----------



## Dan Murphy

We'll get it, hang in there. 

For the imagestation, you wantr to go to your sorage bin, after you have uploaded the picture.  When in the storage bin, click on the picture (thumbnail) and get the larger one.  Then do the right mouse click and so on on the picture.


----------



## cadburysmom




----------



## cadburysmom

Dan, I have a strange question.....everytime I try to "paste" the url after the , it automatically skips to the next line not allowing the "]" and "h" to be side by side.  I tried to run the two together but got the above message.

What am I doing wrong???

Thanks in advance for your help! :teeth:


----------



## cadburysmom

OMG! I did get it right...but it's sooooo huge...

Can you help me change it down to a smaller size?


----------



## cadburysmom

Well, somehow my pic was there a minute ago...

oh well, it's late so I guess I'll go to bed and try again in the morning...

thanks for your help


----------



## cadburysmom

Found this on an earlier post on this thread, just thought I'd try it out!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, a few things.  First, the Tigger above came out fine, so you have the concept down just fine.  

As for the ] and the h on different lines, that is just 'word wrap' from the size of the board frame you are posting in.  As long as you are pasting or typing it next to it, it is, even though it may appear to not be.

And, as for the imagestation picture, you need to go to the storage bin (you'll see the link or icon there), then click on the thumbnail (small) picture, thereby popping up a larger one.  Use that picture.  The picture you have now has a .org.jpg at the end of the address.  The other will not.  You could use this one here, but need to drop off that last part, it needs to end in only a SINGLE jpg, no period at the end.  (getting confused, LOL?)

If you used it without that .org.jpg, it should look like this

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid116/pe89e610ab8d8da467d3577b4653c3565/f8b9de85.jpg&#91/img]

and you will get this






BUT, that is a bit too big (ahhhhhh, rules, LOL) for your signature, if that is where you want to use it.  Otherwise it is fine.  If you want to use it in your signature, you either have to make it a bit smaller before you upload it, or, force it to look smaller here, by using html <> rather than ubb [] code.

Using this

&#60img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid116/pe89e610ab8d8da467d3577b4653c3565/f8b9de85.jpg>

(and for the html, there does need to be a space after the g in the img and the 0 in 400, weird, I know,  Otherwise, no spaces)

will give you a bit smaller look, like this

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid116/pe89e610ab8d8da467d3577b4653c3565/f8b9de85.jpg>

All confused now?  Don't worry, work on it a bit, you'll get it.  And somebody always close by to help.

And the picture looks GREAT!!!!!  A luau???  And less than 3 weeks for another trip!!!!!


----------



## cadburysmom

Thank you soooooo much Dan Murphy...

You're the best!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

We'll be looking for the results!!!!


----------



## IamTink

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Just up for any who need this. *


 Too cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## monarchsfan16

testing


----------



## monarchsfan16

Dan, your directions are so clear! Thanks so much! Now....how do u get 2 pieces of clip art or 2 pics or whatever right next to each other in the signature?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ahhhh, you 17 year olds are so smart with this stuff, LOL.  Looks great, Heather.

For two, all you need to do is go back to your signature box and place your cursor where the other clip ends, after the ].  Then just make another next to it.  If you wantthem to be touching, no space, if you want a little between them, use your space bar once or twice.  If you post here and get stuck, I'll know, I have this one subscribed.


----------



## monarchsfan16

Yes!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Okay, with those now, you are going to have to shift gears to meet the clipart size guidelines.  Combined, they cannot be more than 400 pixels wide (UGH, rules, LOL).  Your two are 183 and 290, total 473.  The clipart police will get after you.  We have switch from the UBB code to html now.  I will post the way it needs to look, plus try to make them the same height.  You only want to use one dimension, height or width, the other will follow.  You can play with it once you have the concept.

<img height=165 src=http://www.disgalaxy.com/WDW/Epcot/illuminations.jpg><img height=165 src=http://www.intercot.com/resorts/dvc/saratogasprings/images/SSR3.jpg>

I made them 165 high and with that they are 400 total wide.

Here is the way that code looks.  You have to switch from [] to <> and you do need the spaces that you see there, after the img and also after the number.  You only want spaces in those two places of each picture, even if it looks like it is different here or if it looks like on two lines, that is just word wrap.



&#60img height=165 src=http://www.disgalaxy.com/WDW/Epcot/illuminations.jpg>&#60img height=165 src=http://www.intercot.com/resorts/dvc/saratogasprings/images/SSR3.jpg>


----------



## monarchsfan16

Uhoh...now this is getting beyond me...
Did I do this right?


----------



## Dan Murphy

<img height=165 src=http://www.disgalaxy.com/WDW/Epcot/illuminations.jpg><img height=165 src=http://www.intercot.com/resorts/dvc/saratogasprings/images/SSR3.jpg>

Here is an exact copy and paste.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ya beat me to it.  Looks great.


----------



## monarchsfan16

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## monarchsfan16

For future reference...how do I know how big they are?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just right click and click properties.  And rember, the pictures here are not REALLY smaller, you are just forcing them to LOOK smaller with that coding.  They really are the same size.  The other thing, only for signature purposes, it they have to be under 35K.  You can see that in the properties section too.  Yours are 10,097 and 20,163, total 30,260, and below the limit.  You can check ALex's thread above for those guidelines.


----------



## monarchsfan16

I think I'll be keeping my sig like this for a very LONG time. LOL. I'm not as computer savvy as most teenagers.
Thanks for taking the time to explain everything and help me.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, I think you are doing just great.  You are here on the DIS, posting away, got yourself some clipart.  You'll do just fine.


Have to run now, party I have to be at and Marie is calling me, LOL.


----------



## JKMastalski

Test



[C:\Documents and Settings\Jennifer\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture]/img


----------



## Dan Murphy

JKMastalski, you still have that picture on your computer.  It needs to be uploaded somewhere onto the Net.  Take a look at Mary Jo's FAQ thread above and look for the link in it on posting pictures.  See how you do, practice on this thread so I can help you.


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## poochie

If my daughter had her way there would be a llama in the house!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Almost, poochie!!!!

You want it to look like this

&#91IMG]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Emperor/kuzco02.gif[/IMG] 

and then you will get this........


----------



## poochie

Ok Dan, how can I center it, and make it my signature? Maybe even make the llama a bit smaller.


----------



## poochie

Testing, Testing,
Can you hear me now?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you know how to put things in your signature?  If not, review my first post on this thread.  Go to User Cp, then Edit Profile, then Signature.  You will have a bunch of stuff there already from your countdown.

You would put this before all that stuff.

And we have to swith to html code <> rather than the UBB[] if you want it a bit smaller.  You can make it any size you want, but only change the height OR the width, not both, as the other size will follow in proportion.

It needs to look like this.............


&#60center>&#60img height=200 src=http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Emperor/kuzco02.gif>&#60/center>

If it is on more than one line, disregard, just type as is, but, there needs to be a space after the img and after the size (200 here), just 2 spaces.

Let's see how you do.

Practice here before putting in your signature.

and you will get this..........
<center> <img height=200 src=http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Emperor/kuzco02.gif></center>


----------



## Dan Murphy

Okay, GREAT!!!!!!!!!.

BUT, if you want to center and make smaller, you have to switch from the [] to the <>


----------



## poochie

Thanks Dan, but my memory typing is not that great. I cheated and copy pasted what you typed to make it work. You are the best. Maybe I will bump into you in WDW next week.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!  I made it like that so you could copy and paste.   Looks super.

If you want, send me a PM and I can send you my cell phone number for while I am there, would love to meet you.  In any case, have a great trip.

Dan


----------



## nowellsl

Test


----------



## Dan Murphy

I do not think yahoo will let you link.  Try uploading to www.imagestation.com and do as you did with the img's.  In imagestation, after you upload, go to storage bin, click on small picture and get url from the larger one that pops up, per my OP.


----------



## lizfromfl

Testing


<img height=150 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid124/p606546e7ffcc132a51c60319f97b62ae/f818ba4e.jpg>   <img height=150 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid124/pe0b5e6978339e9fc735034ed9d3e1db0/f818bccc.jpg>


----------



## PrincessaC

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi PrincessaC and welcome to the DIS. 


You want it to look like this..............

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Cinderella/anicoach01.gif[/img]



and it will then look like this...............


----------



## cats7494

[imgfile:///C:/Snowflake%20Yahtzee.JPG/img]


----------



## Dan Murphy

cats7494, you need to upload that picture file up to the Net somewhere.  Check back on some of the prior posts here as to how to do it, as well as my first post here.


----------



## samnbilly

Dan, Could you help me? I love my Minnie's but my nurse Minnie seems like it has a white box around it and my purple minnie doesn't. Is it something I did or just the clippie? Do I need to reconfigure the stuff in my signature or is it all right? I'm afraid to touch it. Took me forever to "get it"


----------



## Dan Murphy

See how this one is...........










You did nothing wrong, it just had a white background.  I redid it and put it on my site.  Use it if you would like.  Just change the file address to the new one.  If you get stuck, just post and I will be able to help you.  I resized and made a bit smaller too, so as the same size as the dancing Minnie.


Dan


----------



## samnbilly

Dan, You're the best! I love it. Thanks a lot


----------



## Dan Murphy

And there ya are, double digit countdown and double Minnie signature, all in one day!!!!  Can't beat that, have a nice weekend, Sammi (or is it Billy?).


----------



## mostyn17

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

I do not think Ofoto allows linking.  Try www.imagestation.com .  

Just make sure not to try and use the DIS Photo Gallery, as it has been busted for months now, but they are working on it, they said.


----------



## mostyn17

testing again


----------



## Dan Murphy

You 'almost' have it.  Now, go to Imagestation, go to your storage bin, click on the little picture (thumbnail) and get the url address (as you have done) from the larger one that pops up.


----------



## CanadianMinnie




----------



## Dan Murphy

Cute picture. 

If you want it larger, first go to your account in Imagestation, then click on the storage bin icon, then click on the small picture (the one you have here).  That will pop up a larger one, take the url from that.

You will get this...................


----------



## Dan Murphy

Actually, you would have to scale that one down a bit, as it is too big (the bigger one).

To meet the guidelines they gave us, you would switch from the UBB [] to html <> and make it look like this.....................

&#60img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid130/pe421eb2b11ba86209a9a87140526153a/f7bd85d9.jpg>

You could copy right from here, if you wish to.

You do need a single space after the img and one after the size, 400 in this case.

You will get this...........................

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid130/pe421eb2b11ba86209a9a87140526153a/f7bd85d9.jpg>


----------



## jbwolffiv

[http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/monstersinc/three02.gif/img]


----------



## Dan Murphy

You almost have it.

Make it look like this...............

&#91img]http://disgalaxy.com/Stories/monstersinc/three02.gif[/img]

and you will get this..................







Neat picture!!!!!!


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

What am I doing wrong!!!??
Trying to get yellow ribbon in signature.

http://webclipart.miningco.com/library/Menu/yrib12s.gif                so I typed

http://webclipart.miningco.com/library/Menu/yrib12s.gif[img] 

 and NOTHING is appearing!  ???


----------



## Dan Murphy

Oh, you are SO close, triple B.  You are missing the / in the last img thing.  Make it look like this..............

&#91img]http://webclipart.miningco.com/library/Menu/yrib12s.gif[/img]

And you will get this...................


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

BLESS YOU DAN!!!!    I never would have caught that!


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

Another quick question Dan.  Is it not suppose to show up on my old post?  Or will that slowly happen?


----------



## Dan Murphy

It is on your other posts now.  With the problems in the DIS servers of late, I do see MANY red x's around.  Yours was red a moment ago and now it is showing up.  But it is on the old posts as well.


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

Thanks Dan.  I am not seeing it on the old ones yet-must be a server issue or something I don't understand.  But I DO see it here!  At least I know how to do it now!  Thanks again!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, I went and looked at older posts of yours, and I do not see it there.  I do see it on all the ones here though.  It should show up on the old ones too, maybe it wll take time.  Right now there is a space for it, but no ribbon.  I know that a signature change flows through to past posts.  Did you have your signature turned on on all your past posts?  I looked at about 4 or 5 of them


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

Under my profile, everything under Signatures is turned "on".  Always has been.  Is there somewhere else to check??  Maybe just slow...


----------



## Dan Murphy

It just must me slow in the reindexing of old posts.  There is nothing you can do.  

And hope things are going well for you, Triple B.


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

Thanks Dan.  As well as can be expected with DH about to leave for Baghdad.  He has been away from us almost 2 weeks now. Glad the kids will be back to school in a week.  This is the hardest thing we have been through.
I am thankful for the technology he will have while he is there-e-mail and phones.  A big difference from Desert Storm.
I guess this is off topic!  Yikes! 
Thanks for the ribbon help.


----------



## Dan Murphy

A sad time it is.   As in the the past, my good wishes and prayers are with him, Triple B, you guys and all who serve.   God bless.


----------



## MinnieM21

test


----------



## lilpritch04

Thanks for helping me this afternoon with resizing my picture!!  

I would really appreciate directions on how to do this in the future!  Also, how do I put 2 or more pics next to each other??  

I am really grateful for all of your help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Okay, just a few ideas here for a starter.  

This will only make a picture LOOK smaller, in height and or width, not really make it smaller, and no effect on the bytes of the picture.

Your picture you had was this.......






If your right click on it, you will see it is over 41K and 480X640.  Both over the limits.  Up in the FAQ thread from Mary Jo, there is a thread link as to the permitted dimensions.  Less than 400X400 and under 35K.

To make it 400 wide, you would do this, using html <>, not UBB []........

&#60img width=400 src=http://photos.imageevent.com/kpoelzer/weddingphotos/photosbydawnpeake/websize/Pritchard%20Wed%200513.jpg>

You do need one space after the img and one after the size, 400 here.  If it is on two lines, it is just word wrap, those are the only spaces, those two, and you would get this...........

<img width=400 src=http://photos.imageevent.com/kpoelzer/weddingphotos/photosbydawnpeake/websize/Pritchard%20Wed%200513.jpg>

Still too high though.

So, to make it not as high, you would do this.............


&#60img height=400 src=http://photos.imageevent.com/kpoelzer/weddingphotos/photosbydawnpeake/websize/Pritchard%20Wed%200513.jpg>

and get this...........

<img height=400 src=http://photos.imageevent.com/kpoelzer/weddingphotos/photosbydawnpeake/websize/Pritchard%20Wed%200513.jpg>

The other dimension, not stated, follows in proportion, only state one.

The picture still is over in bytes, but the size is okay.

The picture I made up earlier today had to be redone in a photo edit program (I use mostly Microsoft's Digital Image Pro 9 and sometimes Adobe's Photo Elements 2) so as to make the bytes less than 35K.

Have  I confused you??


----------



## lilpritch04

OK, I follow you on how to make it smaller, but unless I have a photo shop program, there is really no way I can adjust the bytes??  Is that correct?

What if I were just to grab the properties from the thumbnail image instead of the enlarged image  (my photos are on shutterfly and imageevent)  would that change the bytes or not?

If I use the thumbnail images, and if those comply with clipart rules & regs, how do I line them up horitontally??

Thanks, Dan!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Yes, you do need a photo edit program of some sort (you can actually get some basic free ones on the Net, others are pretty low cost, maybe $50, at Best Buy type stores, no need for expensive Photo Shop types).

You might be able to use thumbnails, though often they do not link correctly, and also most often are quite small.

As for several, just place an image in signature, hit space, do another.

If you want below, hit enter to go down a line.


----------



## lilpritch04

ah...bien.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

http://clipart.disneysites.com/imgLinker.php?img=Parks/DisneyWorld/Other/vacclub01a.gif[img]


just testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

Almost.  Make that last img, at the end, look like this [/img]

You are missing the forward slash / which is the close command.

Also, I can tell you that the one from disneysites will not work, you can not link to there.

You need to download to your PC, as they tell you there, then upload to the Net, such as www.imagestation.com, one that many have used with success.  From there then, you would link.  Let me know how you do.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Thank you sooo much Dan!  I was almost in tears out of pure frustration!  I've been wanting to do this for so long.  Now I can go find different images.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Cool!!   Dis Galaxy works well.  Looks nice.


----------



## uktigger

just testing pitures

eve


----------



## uktigger




----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!


----------



## uktigger

hi dan 

my picture works on this thread but when i posted on the planning thread it didn't come up,am i doing something wrong

thanks eve


----------



## Dan Murphy

You have to put the picture in your signature box.  You know how to get there??


----------



## uktigger

i think i have done it now

eve


----------



## Dan Murphy

You have it now, Eve, looks super.  Looks like you have an extra < in there at the beginning.  Take a look and if you have one there just by his lonesome, delete it.  Just that one.


----------



## uktigger

thanks dan,i'll sort that out

eve


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Latte Lover

test


----------



## Badger Princess

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Badger Princess, your picture or clipart needs to be uploaded to the Internet.  It is currently on your computer.  Check out www.imagestation.com and see if you can follow along.  Post here and I or someone will help you.  You'll get it.


----------



## Badger Princess

Let me see if this works


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by Badger Princess _
> *Let me see if this works *


 Where are you trying to link to, BP?/  Did you upload??


----------



## Badger Princess

test again


----------



## FFerret

Help!

Been looking through EVERYTHING and can't figure out how to post images side by side?

Thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just set up your first, then hit your space bar, not the enter key.  Do your second one and you should be all set.  Give it a try.


----------



## FFerret

Brilliant!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## RWE2L8

TEST

imghttp://disgalaxy.com/Stories/Beauty/belle004_small.gif/img


----------



## RWE2L8

let's try this again...lol!


----------



## Dan Murphy

There you go, RWE2L8, Belle looks great, and welcome!!!!!  

Just a thought.  Maybe turn your PM button on, so if anybody needs to get in touch with you on the DIS, they can.  Just a thought.  Again, welcome to the DIS.


Dan


----------



## disneyfanz04




----------



## disneyangel7488

test


----------



## lilpritch04

How do I make my sig pic my avatar?? (is that what it's called?)
TIA!
Katie Mae


----------



## Dan Murphy

You have photo edit software, Katie Mae, I forget from when we worked on your picture originally??  It needs to be made smaller (I can do that if you can't) and then you need to copy it to your PC.  Then, you go to your User Cp, Edit Options, then at the bottom, do the avatar thing, uploading it from your PC.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Here, this was easier...........

http://www.dmurphydis2.com/Misc/lilpritch04.jpg

Copy this to your PC and then do the avatar thing I said above.  This file will work.


----------



## lilpritch04

Hmm...maybe that's not the best pic for an avatar--too little, but I appreciate your help!!
No, I still haven't purchased software yet, too many other things keep popping up!
Thanks again, Dan!
Katie Mae


----------



## Dan Murphy

Remember, an avatar can only be, max, 100 X 100.  Yours here is 75 X 100, to remain proportional.  Could not be much larger, and then only if a square in dimension.  I think it looks good, JMO.


----------



## pamkass

Got picture, but it is real small.


----------



## pamkass

I played till I got it right. Thanks, Pam


----------



## luvdzny

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

I do not think you can link through Google.  I think you need to go to the site itself, as this is just showing up as a link, no image.  You might download to your PC, then upload to the Net on your site, if you have one.  If not, try www.imagestation.com


----------



## Beejayjay

Test...


----------



## luv2boys




----------



## Dan Murphy

Almost, so close.  Just add a [ between the g in jpg and the / in /img]


----------



## luv2boys

Like this?


----------



## luv2boys

did this one work?


----------



## luv2boys

Dan,
Why didn't this one work after I put it in my profile?  How about making the link a link?  You're the BEST!!

Amy


----------



## Dan Murphy

You have the / outside the bracket.  It has to be inside, like this  &#91/img]


----------



## luv2boys

Trying again


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Gutto

test


----------



## luvdzny

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

That site will not allow a link.  Try www.imagestation.com


----------



## ryanmilla

testing


----------



## ryanmilla




----------



## ryanmilla

WOOHOO!


----------



## tinkandhook

testing
imghttp://images.snapfish.com/3424983523232%7Ffp63%3Dot%3E2327%3D%3B%3A3%3D897%3DXROQDF%3E232367%3A69%3A8%3A%3Bot1lsi/img


----------



## luvdzny

test


----------



## durango kid

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Durango, you need to add a forward slash to the second img, like this [/img]

And welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Jacksmom99

testing


----------



## cadburysmom

testing


----------



## cadburysmom

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!  

If you use that in your signature, the clipart police will want it a bit smaller.  If you use it there, use this code to make it smaller.............



		HTML:
	

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid152/pbca4c7c362c2ee7fcb732c432030cb4c/f5aafaf1.jpg>


And you will get this............

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid152/pbca4c7c362c2ee7fcb732c432030cb4c/f5aafaf1.jpg>


If you want it smaller, make the 400 number less.


----------



## jbwolffiv




----------



## Dan Murphy

John, you have your clip on your PC, not on the Net.  To link here, it does have to ne on the Net.  Try setting up an account a www.photobucket.com  and upload a picture.  If you do that, you can do a simple copy and paste from there.  Let me know how you do.


----------



## foxfire

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/rusty2wo/mickeygarden.jpg">


----------



## debbiedoo

What if you have an imac and belong to mac.com and have pictures on the net there????


----------



## Dan Murphy

I really have no ideas on Mac's.  You might make a separate post here on the Tech board asking about that.


----------



## 2belles'mom

test


----------



## 2belles'mom

try again


----------



## 2belles'mom

and again, sigh...
I was able to do this in the past--my pic was there for a year or so and then it turned into that little box with the x!  And now I can't seem to do it right...


----------



## 2belles'mom




----------



## 2belles'mom

hmmm


----------



## 2belles'mom

maybe this is it


----------



## Dan Murphy

You are sooooooo close.  Make that last img look like this........

[/img]

bracket slash img bracket

and you will get this...........






and I see it is jsut a bit too high to use in a signature, so make it look like this.........



		HTML:
	

<img height=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid153/pd072874160adfc17844a8e75417b354c/f59fc544.jpg>


and get this.......................


<img height=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid153/pd072874160adfc17844a8e75417b354c/f59fc544.jpg>

Very cute picture too!!!!


----------



## 2belles'mom

<img height=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid153/pd072874160adfc17844a8e75417b354c/f59fc544.jpg>


----------



## 2belles'mom

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Okay, I think I have it in my signature now...


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!


----------



## RobinMarie




----------



## partyofive




----------



## partyofive




----------



## partyofive

partyofive said:
			
		

>




I DID IT!  FINALLY!!!!!  I went to www.imagestation.com and created a user account!  Then I uploaded my picture! After uploading I right clicked and the clicked on Properties and copied and pasted the URL in between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    VERY EASY!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!  And welcome to the DIS!!   Only a month to go till making those wonderful memories at the World.      That fish looks great too, and one proud little girl. 

Stop by the Community Board and say hello.   

Dan


----------



## Southern4sure

Help....am Im not putting in the right code?

Southern4sure


----------



## chip&dale&fun




----------



## Dan Murphy

chip&dale&fun, picsearch apparently does not allow linking.  Try www.disgalaxy.com.

Southern4sure, what are you trying to do??


----------



## Southern4sure

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> chip&dale&fun, picsearch apparently does not allow linking.  Try www.disgalaxy.com.
> 
> Southern4sure, what are you trying to do??




I would like to make this little smaller if I can.  I gave up and will try again later.  I tried the HTML you posted before...but it didnt work for me.

Southern4sure


----------



## Dan Murphy

Give www.photobucket.com a look, real easy to use, even easier than imagestion, and you can do simple size edits too.  Sadly, no html anymore. 

Great pictures!!


----------



## Southern4sure

thanks, I'll try that....I did get them to shrink some...

Southern4sure


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Southern4sure said:
			
		

> I would like to make this little smaller if I can.  I gave up and will try again later.  I tried the HTML you posted before...but it didnt work for me.
> 
> Southern4sure



Thanks - I was trying to place this image - in the Avator but I cannot seem to shrink it.  http://www.tvacres.com/images/chip_dale3.jpg.  Thanks again for asking.


----------



## benjyt

test 1


----------



## Dan Murphy

Are you getting it, benjyt?


----------



## benjyt

I think so... I'm a little disappointed with the size of the avatar.  I wish I could make it a little larger, but I understand the need to limit the size.

Thanks for your primer!


----------



## Caskbill

benjyt said:
			
		

> I think so... I'm a little disappointed with the size of the avatar.  I wish I could make it a little larger, but I understand the need to limit the size.
> 
> Thanks for your primer!


You can have up to 100x100 pixels so you're not even close there.  To stay under the 3.9 limit, you can try to increase the compression on the original photo.  You might be able to get a larger size with greater compression that still meets the 3.9K limit.  Some other tricks are to reduce the number of colors, or convert the photo to a gif file.  All of these will do different things to the filesize.  Some might work better than others.  Unfortunately all of the above will reduce the photo detail, some perhaps to an unacceptable amount.

You might also crop the photo more left and right, making it more square rather than rectangular.  This will get you a little more height.


----------



## TheDuckMan

I would like to make the winnie the pooh sig about the same size as the donald one but I forget how to resize it.

Also I saw this asked but not answered I do not believe....how do you put two picks right next to each other. Like if I wanted to put daisy next to donald.....


----------



## Dan Murphy

As for the  first question, you need to do it in a photo edit program.  Do you have one?  You use to be able to make it _look_ bigger online, but they turned html off and soo you can not do that anymore.

As for the second question, just make the first clip, hit the spacebar and then do the second one.


----------



## TheDuckMan

What is a good FREE photo edit program?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Wow, not sure about free, I guess I would just do a www.google.com search for one. I most often use Microsoft's Digital Image Pro 10.

http://www.google.com/search?source...GLD:2005-17,GGLD:en&q=free+photo+edit+program


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> chip&dale&fun, picsearch apparently does not allow linking.  Try www.disgalaxy.com.
> 
> Southern4sure, what are you trying to do??



Thanks - I lost track of this request.  The chip and dale on disgalaxy was not posted the last time I looked.  I will try again.  

I wanted a Chip and Dale picture for my signiture or avator.


----------



## Dan Murphy

They changed the url not long ago, now it is http://www.disgalaxy.addr.com/  Very close, but slightly different.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try looking here also.

http://images.google.com/images?q=chip n dale&hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2005-17,GGLD:en&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Caskbill

TheDuckMan said:
			
		

> What is a good FREE photo edit program?


If you just want to be able to resize photos, change formats, etc, there's a free program available.  Check the FAQ thread here in the Tech board to find the correct thread and link.

If you want a full photo editor program there are several out there that aren't too expensive.  For totally free, try a Google search as suggested.


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> They changed the url not long ago, now it is http://www.disgalaxy.addr.com/  Very close, but slightly different.



Thanks - but - the Group Clip art is not active (at least I cannot get it to open...that is where chip and dale are....???????


----------



## chip&dale&fun

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Try looking here also.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=chip n dale&hl=en&lr=&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2005-17,GGLD:en&sa=N&tab=wi


Thanks - grreat Chip and Dale site search --- but 

I tried to select several and I get this response repeated multiple times on my screen

Warning: feof(): supplied argument is not a valid stream resource in /includes/functions_upload.php on line 120


----------



## Dan Murphy

If you are using the google search, you do have to go to the site that you are looking at.  You can not link through google.  Also, when on a site, you should save to your PC a clip you like, then upload to the Net and link.  Try using www.photobucket.com.  If you get lost, PM me.


----------



## cvemom

est


----------



## foolishmortal




----------



## foolishmortal




----------



## bear74

help my clipart wont show.


----------



## Dan Murphy

You need to save the clipart from that site to your PC and then upload to your own site to link from.  Try www.photobucket.com.


----------



## slo

Dear Dan - 

I don't know if you check this post, but if you do, thank you so much for providing the link for the Disney clipart and the directions on how to use it. You are always so full of good advice!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi Slo.   Yes, this is one of the several threads I have subscribed so as to be able to respond to questions people have here.   Glad it was helpful.   


PS:  Great Chicago thread.


----------



## metsfan11

Thank You Soooo Much!!!

It Worked!


----------



## metsfan11

testing


----------



## Rozzie

just testing something Dan


----------



## 2belles'mom

I can't remember how to resize... I think its a miracle I even got my picture back!  Dan, you have helped me several times over the past 5 years  , but anytime something changes I SPAZ out!


----------



## 2belles'mom

Okay, some of it is coming back to me--I think a copied the thumbnail and not the real picture????  I'll try again and see....


----------



## 2belles'mom

Looky there!  I remembered! (And that is from you helping me a couple of years ago Dan!)


----------



## shannon1219

it doesn't want to work


----------



## Dan Murphy

You have it Shannon, the Pooh gang.


----------



## just.me

thanks Dan.


----------



## superbird

4nana said:
			
		

> Thanx muchly!
> 
> Now that I have learned this,
> is there an easy primer to resize a pix?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you have photo edit software?


----------



## superbird

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Do you have photo edit software?




I fixed it Dan. Thanks so much for all your replies to everyone else, it took me almost two hours, but I got everything uploaded and working great right now. And Dan, your pictures are the best!!!!!  Anytime I see your name I always get happy because they are unusual but fascinating pictures and I love everyone of them. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Dan Murphy

Good to hear you figured it all out, superbird.    And good to hear you enjoy the pictures.   


I sent you a PM.


----------



## lisametairie

lets see if I can do this


----------



## lisametairie

I can't get this I must be an idiot!!!!!!when you come to your post where do you type


----------



## Dan Murphy

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is immediately after.  Do you have a url address you are trying to use?


----------



## disnygoof

Dan,

You probably answered this before, but I can't seem to find the answer searching these threads...I have my clip art in my sig the right way, but I want them all on the same line, not one under the other. How do I fix that?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## disnygoof

Nevermind! D'oh! I think I got it


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Lisa C

nope not working for me.  it ends up looking like  
and it's a link to click right into my email box.  with the IMG stuff at the before and after just as in the example inside brackets.  I must be really bad at this!!!  I tried to type what it looks like here but I got a warning:

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:  
Your Post contains one or more URLs, The DIS requires a minimum number of posts before allowing the posting of URL's


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Lisa, you don't have enough posts to be able to post links yet. As an anti-spam measure, we require posters to have a certain number of posts before posting links or web addresses, including links to photos or images. (I think it's currently set at 10 or 20 posts.)

Be patient, you'll be there soon.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Lisa, you need a few more posts here on the DIS, even though you have been here for a long time.  I think the number is 10.  Try a few sample posts here on this thread to get a few more posts, plus we can see what you have.  If you are not using it, try www.photobucket.com, it is REAL easy, sets up the code for you too.


----------



## Lisa C

oh, I was confused. I was wondering why it told me I couldn't post URL's which I didn't realize were what pictures in my signature would be considered.
I will try again soon after more posts.  I have no idea how many posts I have.  I like to read the threads!!  I'll contribute more.

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa C

ok, this should be # 10... I just saw it below my name... so I'm trying again today

nope, still showing as a link not a picture and I typed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what am i doing wrong?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Lisa, you have to put the photo in a location that will allow you to hotlink to it... the easiest is to save it on the DIS PhotoPost site. 

I have some instructions that should help here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=749679&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Lisa C

I was finally able to load my pic on my sig, but it's soooo big,  I've spent the past half hour trying to re-size it, but I either cut off Brendon or Pooh's head,  so 579x261 I think, is the smallest I can get it.

I have only MS Paint to work with and I've tried going to attributes and changing the # of pixels to 550x200 but it just takes a piece of the picture without resizing the picture.... soooo frustrating.  I think I'll try again next weekend.

But Thank you both Kathy and Dan, you are both so nice and patient with me.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Lisa-

Here's a version that fits the size guidelines (200 pixels tall):





You can copy the URL from here, or you can find the photo on the DIS Photopost site under your username.


----------



## LoveMickey

Is there a list of clipart sites that we can use?

I'm looking for one that will have the characters is Holiday finery.  

I've looked at the Ginerva and the Galaxy ones, but have not found any for the holidays.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Dan Murphy

Anything here, Kathy???

http://clipart.disneysites.com/display.php?catID=425


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks Dan, I've added that one to my favorites.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Congratulations on being a Survivor of Breast Cancer.  I am trying to learn clip art and came across your posting this morning.  Nice to have you with us.


----------



## LoveMickey

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Anything here, Kathy???
> 
> http://clipart.disneysites.com/display.php?catID=425



Good Morning Dan,

This site no longer works, do you have any others I might try

Thanks Kathy


----------



## Dan Murphy

I do think that is still the correct address (they changed it like a year or so ago), it just might be down at the moment.  There is a cache of it in Google search, dated 11/15.

Here are a few more.....

http://www.disgalaxy.addr.com/

http://www.ginevra2000.it/Disney/index.htm

Lots of Mickey's here..........

http://www.mickey-mouse.com/mickeyclipartmain.htm


----------



## Dan Murphy

Also, here is a Google search, on 'Disney clipart Christmas'.  You might work backwards to some sites that way........


http://images.google.com/images?sou...disney clipart christmas&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks again Dan,

Have a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

test


----------



## LoveMickey

Hello Dan,

It's me again, Kathy.  I seem to have mental relaps every few months with my signatures.

Can you let me know what I did wrong with this one?

Thanks,


----------



## Dan Murphy

You are missing the forward slash */* in the ending img tag, should be *[/img]*.


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks again.


----------



## mrludwig

Test


----------



## Beca

test


----------



## Beca

test 2


----------



## AlisonB

testing...


----------



## stormys

Testing


----------



## cg1200




----------



## mkymsehi

Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## swanwed6206

subscribing


----------



## EDuke98080

I did it, I did it, I did it!! WooHoo 1st try!


----------



## auntsue

Yes, I'm technically challenged.  I read the post about changing font and clipart sizes and don't have a clue what to do.

I want to make the BWV clipart in my signature a lot smaller.  This is what it says in my 'edit signature' section:






Is there any way to make it smaller?


----------



## auntsue

Great, I typed the 'IMG' stuff and it made another BWV clipart in my post.

Any clue how to make it smaller?


----------



## Dan Murphy

auntsue said:


> Yes, I'm technically challenged.  I read the post about changing font and clipart sizes and don't have a clue what to do.
> 
> I want to make the BWV clipart in my signature a lot smaller.  This is what it says in my 'edit signature' section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to make it smaller?


Much of the information in that thread no longer works since they took HTML away from us.   Not sure why they leave it there, or do not update it?  

How small do you want it?


----------



## IDoDis

How do I add smileys (not from The Dis) into my posts? When I right click on the url and paste it into my message, I added the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 before and after the address without any spaces, but this is what I get?

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D8%252F8%255F5%255F31%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_5_31.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D8%252F8_5_31%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>[IMG]

I can't get it to work!  I can get it to work in an email, but not here.  I also tried to follow the directions from post #1, but don't understand why I would go to properties?  That just changes the settings on my computer.  What am I missing?  :confused3


----------



## Dan Murphy

You need to right click, go to properties, highlight and copy the url address that needs to end in either gif or jpg.  Come back here and with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 at the end, paste the url, so it would look like this...........






http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/surf.gif[/IMG}

I changed the final ] to a } so the code would work.

You can go to the Quote in this post to see the actual code line....

[IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/surf.gif


----------



## IDoDis

Dan Murphy said:


> You need to right click, go to properties, highlight and copy the url address that needs to end in either gif or jpg.  Come back here and with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end, paste the url, so it would look like this...........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/surf.gif[/IMG}
> 
> I changed the final ] to a } so the code would work.
> 
> You can go to the Quote in this post to see the actual code line....
> 
> [IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/surf.gif



I'm still confused.  When I right click on the smiley that I want, a little window comes up that says "copy smiley graphic: and "copy smiley html."  I've tried both.  If I click on the smiley and then click on properties (or vice versa), I just get a little window that says "miscellaneous properties.  Text language: English"

I don't understand what you mean then about "going to properties."  Is that right after I right click on the image?  Here's what I did:

Went to the website where the smiley I want is. I right clicked on the smiley and then left-clicked on "copy html."  I come back to The Dis and left-click on my message to insert the image.  I get this 3 line code that appears.  I put the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before and after the code.  I also tried to do it right before it says "html" but nothing works.  Maybe if you could break the steps down more for someone who is technically challenged.  I'm getting lost when you say to go to properties.  Is that after I left click on the image?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Murphy

When you right click on the image, any image, a window pops up.  One of the choices in the window is 'properties'.  Click on that and you get another window, one of the choices is 'location', or 'address', starts with http, ends with jpg or gif.  Copy that line.  Paste here between the img tags, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What browser are you using?


----------



## pilk

test


----------



## LisaTx

test


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## awatt




----------



## awatt

Clearly I'm doing something wrong....

OK, I fixed it.


----------



## jmcross

I lost my clipart signature and I can't rewrite the code. HELP!!

The URL is here:

http://home.comcast.net/~jmcross2/images/jmcross.gif


----------



## awatt

Trying to restore this one to my signature and having no luck, any suggestions?






For some reason can't add the link to this post. Ugh


----------



## awatt




----------



## awatt

Still no BWV photo in my sig


----------

